# Merlin Aspen ??



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi folks, new to the forum, not to cycling though. About three years ago I bought my first TI bike, a Van Nicholas Yukon. A nice bike, or so I thought until I bought a Litespeed Tuscany 06. The Tuscay is in a different class to the Van Nicholas. I've always said if Litespeed made a bike that would take mudguards I would buy one.

Litespeed don't, but I see Merlin now offer a frame that will take mudguards, and up to 32 tyres. Its an Aspen, I don't suppose anyone's had the chance to ride one yet?
My question is this. How do Merlin compare to Litespeed for ride quality?
The Merlin frames not cheap at about £2500 so you would expect it be better than the Van Nicholas. If it where Litespeed offering the same frame I would buy one without hesitation.

Any thoughts would be most appreciated.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

I haven't ridden an Aspen, but I absolutely love my Merlin - I have a 2008 CR Works, and it is by far my favorite bike. The perfect blend of comfort, handling, and responsiveness. 

Chris


----------

